# Crystal Cove State Park Campgrounds



## Paul

What a great place. My wife and I enjoying our morning coffee from our living room. This is the reason we have not moved on from the 23RS... Beach Front spots are limited to 25 feet. We squeak in then pull out the slide. No fires but propane is OK.


----------



## Amn385

Paul said:


> What a great place. My wife and I enjoying our morning coffee from our living room. This is the reason we have not moved on from the 23RS... Beach Front spots are limited to 25 feet. We squeak in then pull out the slide. No fires but propane is OK.


Very nice! Looks like a great spot with a magnificent view.


----------

